# 2013 TCR Advanced SL 4



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

Any thoughts on this bike? It looks like they replaced the TCR SL3 with the TCR SL4 and dropped the price slightly. Only diff I see is that the chain is no longer Ultegra. 

Also, how is the SL4 likely to compare to the 2012 Advanced 2. I was able to ride that bike at my bike shop and liked it. But they didn't have an SL to ride in my size.


---> Initial review posted below.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The chain and BB were downgraded slightly and the paint is more gaudy.

The SL frame is "better" than the standard Advanced model, but you won't be able to tell much in a typical bike shop test ride.

Given that the 2012 and 2013 SL Ultegra models are close to identical you might look for a 2012 close out. You'll save a bunch and have better paint scheme IMO.


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

icsloppl said:


> The SL frame is "better" than the standard Advanced model, but you won't be able to tell much in a typical bike shop test ride.


How do you mean? Because it takes a longer ride to tell the difference, or because the difference is subtle, or something else?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Chain and bottom bracket is different.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

The frame geometry, bar/stem,and saddle are the same. The materials, construction, and wheel set are different. If you ride slowly on a perfectly paved street you wouldn't be able to tell which bike you were on. If you rode fast down hill on a curvy road with poor pavement and holes everywhere you would no doubt know which you're on.

IMO -
Over the model years Giant has struggled to match the characteristics of the compact rear triangle with the rest of the frame. Early ones were all just very stiff vertically. In the mid-years there were efforts to tone down the stiffness/harshness, which created a two-frame kind of feel that was not totally appealing. In 2011, they got their act togeather with the SL line and that continued with the 2012's.


----------



## bikePnoy74 (Nov 19, 2008)

So what is the 'missing' TCR Advanced SL 3 in the Giant 2013 catalog?

Is it an Ultegra Di2-equipped version...?

(And maybe with a not-as-crappy paint scheme? )


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe you're right (except for a similar paint job). There is also no TCR Advanced 2 bike listed in 2013 so maybe some bikes will be filled in later.


----------



## twalkman (Jul 23, 2011)

I picked up my SL 4 with compact crank at the bike shop today. This is an upgrade from a 2004 TCR Composite 1 that I've loved, but it was getting too flexy (I don't know if that was age of the bike, or a change in my expectations). The new bike seems well made and whispy despite the boxy downtube. Allmost like it disappears below me. It feels solid, tight and very precise in the short rides I've done so far. The brakes work dramatically better than what I'm used to. The shifting is accurate, but a bit clunky without a break-in period. I think I may put my existing seat with a cutout on this bike.

Paint Job: This was an area I was worried about since I'd only seen the bike on their website. I was worried the red would look bad, but in person I think the red accents look good. The downsides in the paint job are the black, which has a dull flat sheen that makes it look like a primer, and the Giant logos in white on the downtube and insides of the fork, which look rather self-promoting. Overall, something I can live with, but I don't think anyone will be buying the bike because they think it looks great.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Funny! It is my opinion that very few Giants (TCRs Defys etc) actually look particularly good. I was in a bike shop today and they don't look anything much next to the likes of Cannondale, Specialized, Focus, Ridley, Pinarello, Cube etc. The Focus Izalco for example has a stunning paint job and looks absolutely beautiful.
BUT - beauty is much more than skin deep and we KNOW that Giants are amongst the very best and often are THE best bikes at any given price point. Here in the UK Giants usually win comparative bike tests when they are included.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

twalkman said:


> I picked up my SL 4 with compact crank at the bike shop today. This is an upgrade from a 2004 TCR Composite 1 that I've loved, but it was getting too flexy (I don't know if that was age of the bike, or a change in my expectations). The new bike seems well made and whispy despite the boxy downtube. Allmost like it disappears below me. It feels solid, tight and very precise in the short rides I've done so far. The brakes work dramatically better than what I'm used to. The shifting is accurate, but a bit clunky without a break-in period. I think I may put my existing seat with a cutout on this bike.
> 
> Paint Job: This was an area I was worried about since I'd only seen the bike on their website. I was worried the red would look bad, but in person I think the red accents look good. The downsides in the paint job are the black, which has a dull flat sheen that makes it look like a primer, and the Giant logos in white on the downtube and insides of the fork, which look rather self-promoting. Overall, something I can live with, but I don't think anyone will be buying the bike because they think it looks great.



Pics???


----------



## ben_ (Aug 21, 2012)

paint job is the downkill to all giants!! 
and the bike snobs usually look down on you in experience!


----------



## stejam (Sep 5, 2012)

twalkman said:


> I picked up my SL 4 with compact crank at the bike shop today. This is an upgrade from a 2004 TCR Composite 1 that I've loved, but it was getting too flexy (I don't know if that was age of the bike, or a change in my expectations). The new bike seems well made and whispy despite the boxy downtube. Allmost like it disappears below me. It feels solid, tight and very precise in the short rides I've done so far. The brakes work dramatically better than what I'm used to. The shifting is accurate, but a bit clunky without a break-in period. I think I may put my existing seat with a cutout on this bike.
> 
> Paint Job: This was an area I was worried about since I'd only seen the bike on their website. I was worried the red would look bad, but in person I think the red accents look good. The downsides in the paint job are the black, which has a dull flat sheen that makes it look like a primer, and the Giant logos in white on the downtube and insides of the fork, which look rather self-promoting. Overall, something I can live with, but I don't think anyone will be buying the bike because they think it looks great.


No way I purchased it just because I loved the colours!:thumbsup: and the TCR


----------



## Seadogtas (Feb 4, 2013)

*TCR advanced SL 4 with Ultegra Di2*



bikePnoy74 said:


> So what is the 'missing' TCR Advanced SL 3 in the Giant 2013 catalog?
> 
> Is it an Ultegra Di2-equipped version...?
> 
> (And maybe with a not-as-crappy paint scheme? )


Hi, I have a TCR advanced SL 4 with Ultegra Di2, but that is because my TCR advanced 0 developed a crack in t he seat post stay, I am told that it will be a one of, time will tell


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

I purchased an SL4 in December and overall quite like the paint scheme. But like twalkman, I could do without the white giant logos. Those areas could have been a bit more understated. Oh, and not sure what they were thinking with the white bar tape, which I ditched for black Lizardskin. Still though, great overall package that is hard to beat value wise.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I purchased an SL4 in December and overall quite like the paint scheme. But like twalkman, I could do without the white giant logos. Those areas could have been a bit more understated. Oh, and not sure what they were thinking with the white bar tape, which I ditched for black Lizardskin. Still though, great overall package that is hard to beat value wise.


I like the paint scheme much more in person, just like Wile_E_Coyote, the giant logos take away from the paint scheme. I think with bottle cages, you can cover over some, which helps.


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

ben_ said:


> paint job is the downkill to all giants!!
> and the bike snobs usually look down on you in experience!


Agree 100%

They make such great bikes but their paint schemes are soooooo boring and unimaginative.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

ben_ said:


> paint job is the downkill to all giants!!
> and the bike snobs usually look down on you in experience!


Yeah. They need more with the naked carbon fiber look.


----------



## John.B (Apr 3, 2009)

ben_ said:


> paint job is the downkill to all giants!!
> and the bike snobs usually look down on you in experience!


I also agree with that


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

John.B said:


> I also agree with that


A lot of knowledgable bike owners know about Giant. Plenty of people buy Treks and Specialized bikes because thats what everyone else has.


----------



## Seadogtas (Feb 4, 2013)

I was talking to my LBS and he was saying that Giant have advised the release of the SL with Ultegra Di2 later this year, valued at $4500 AUD.


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 13, 2006)

What do you guys think of your TCR SL4? I am having issues deciding on that or a Defy advanced 1. Does the SL frame make much difference? I currently have an 07 TCR advanced C1 and love it. I checked the geometry of the new TCR and it's identical. I'm a little weary of switching to a defy but have hear great things about them. I wish they made a Defy SL without an integrated seat post like the SL4.


----------



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

gessner17 said:


> What do you guys think of your TCR SL4? I am having issues deciding on that or a Defy advanced 1. Does the SL frame make much difference? I currently have an 07 TCR advanced C1 and love it. I checked the geometry of the new TCR and it's identical. I'm a little weary of switching to a defy but have hear great things about them. I wish they made a Defy SL without an integrated seat post like the SL4.


The Defy geometry and TCR are different. My questions would be what is your purpose of this bike to replace your TCR or for some other use? I was decided between the TCR Advanced 0 and TCR Advanced SL 4 and when I rode both side by side (albeit short distances) I felt that the TCR Advanced SL gave a better road feel and feels slightly more responsive.


----------



## gessner17 (Dec 13, 2006)

It is to replace my current. I don't race but do a lot of trail riding (fast). I like the snappiness of my TCR C1 I have now and it feels very light and climbs well. It's just starting to get old, I usually upgrade every 4-5 years or less depending on how much I like my bike and I love my TCR currently.


----------



## grpweld (Jul 9, 2012)

Sounds like some of you prefer the std. seat post over the ISP ?? My LBS says that the ride of the ISP is a major plus! What u say?


----------

